# I Did It!!!



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

I went ahead and bought a beautiful look 595 frame and will be building it up withing the coming weeks. I know this thread is useless without pics but I just had to tell someone who might actually care!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Congrats*

Now build it and post a pic.


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, can't wait to see it.


----------

